# EHX Good Vibes?…



## Coda (Oct 5, 2021)

Wasn’t there a PCB for this in the works? I can’t find any mention of it anymore.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 5, 2021)

I’d kill for a schematic. I’ve been dying to see what makes my Good Vibes tick. 

I’m seriously thinking of keeping the Good Vibes and Electrovibe.


----------



## Coda (Oct 6, 2021)

Thinking about it a bit more...it wasn't the Good Vibes, it was the Pulsar...which is also absent from the Coming Soon list...


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 6, 2021)

Well, I’d send my Good Vibes to @PedalPCB to be traced if there was any interest.


----------



## Robert (Oct 6, 2021)

Yep, you're thinking of the Pulsar.    It's been postponed because of some of the issues surrounding the original circuit.

@Big Monk  I'd certainly be interested in seeing what's in there.   Can you snap a pic of the PCB?

I _suspect_ there are going to be some digital elements in there.  I thought it would be 100% DSP but the description says there are photocells, so it's probably a digitally controlled analog circuit.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 6, 2021)

Robert said:


> @Big Monk  I'd certainly be interested in seeing what's in there.   Can you snap a pic of the PCB?
> 
> I _suspect_ there are going to be some digital elements in there.  I thought it would be 100% DSP but the description says there are photocells, so it's probably a digitally controlled analog circuit.



Here you go!


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 6, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> it's using 4 nsl32's for the lamp and cells, that's interesting!



I noticed when I opened the much smaller values for Speed and Intensity. Also just a single gang Speed control.


----------



## Robert (Oct 6, 2021)

Yep, I suspect it has a digital LFO.  (Judging by the PIC microcontroller over beside JP1)


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 6, 2021)

I just got a response back from EHX for thier QC document they use to set the internal trim pot. I just set it back to factory and am going to test it today.

It's a sweet pedal for the price and with the expression pedal it has a lot of versatility. Especially since you can assign Intensity or Speed to the expression.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 6, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I noticed when I opened the much smaller values for Speed and Intensity. Also just a single gang Speed control.


The madbean harbinger 2 is like that as well I believe.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 6, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> The madbean harbinger 2 is like that as well I believe.



Right. I believe his Harbinger 2 is a form of R.G. Keen's UVICS design.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 13, 2021)

Robert said:


> Yep, I suspect it has a digital LFO.  (Judging by the PIC microcontroller over beside JP1)



I know the pictures aren't a lot to go on, but above there are 2 tests points, TP1 and TP@, that EHX shows in their QC document for adjusting the voltage with the trimpot.

Any idea what they are adjusting there and going higher than the 3.86 v they suggest would do for the tone?


----------

